
What is this Docker thing that everyone is so hyped about? - mileer
http://nathanleclaire.com/blog/2014/03/22/what-is-this-docker-thing-that-everyone-is-so-hyped-about/
======
Flux7Labs
We have had our own experience with Docker. It's a great tool for Disaster
Recovery, on the go testing and saving time to launch in market. Compiled
stories in our blog here
[http://flux7.com/blogs/category/docker/](http://flux7.com/blogs/category/docker/)

~~~
njay005
I've read your stories, multi tenancy is a plus.

